# Merry Christmas



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love Mercedes and Whitney:wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pretty girls, & Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Beuatiful girls, merry christmas


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

((SWOON)) Merry Christmas to you too. :wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:wub: :wub: Merry Christmas!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

They are so beautiful. Merry Christmas to you guys!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas girls!  Nice photos...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas , you two pretties!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas Cathy. :chili:They look beautiful in the festive bows. :wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas....they look beautiful!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Kathy the girls are beautiful. Merry Christmas to you and the girls.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh those two are living angels. Mercedes looks like a queen, and while she is totally gorgeous, Whitney looks like a little imp. *Merry Christmas!*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kathy, Mercedes and Whitney, have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas xxx


----------

